# Job Posting: Truss Spot Op



## derekleffew (Jun 12, 2009)

BackstageJobs.com


> Applicants must be comfortable climbing to heights of 40 feet, and be familiar with the safe operation and use of vertical and horizontal fall protection. As a part of the production crew our truss spot operators assist with the setup and maintenance of the lighting and audio equipment. These jobs include, but not limited to working load in and load out, lighting focus, fixture swaps/maintenance, and last minute rehearsals.
> 
> This is a great learning experience for anyone seeking experience in a hectic and harsh touring environment. Many former production staff have moved on to work with well know tours and production companies. We travel with our own venue, and our lighting rig includes VL3000s, Studio Series 575, DL3s and Hog 3 control software.


----------



## porkchop (Jun 13, 2009)

Holy random light collection bat man. Studio 575 a light that been around almost as long as I have. VL3000 a relatively newish light, and DL3s brand new technology. I call maintaining the studios.


----------



## MSLD (Jun 13, 2009)

age range?


----------



## porkchop (Jun 13, 2009)

Being that it's a touring job 18+ will probably be what they'll want, but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## avkid (Jun 13, 2009)

Any special reason why you posted this Derek?

(I applied)


----------



## MSLD (Jun 15, 2009)

(sigh) 4 more years


----------



## soundman (Jun 16, 2009)

I sent in for information on this ad and got a form letter back giving some more details. It was mentioned that it gets to be about 108 degrees at the spot position when the outside temp is 87. It was also noted that 18 hour days can be expected and there was no mention of per diem or if hotels were company paid, out of per diem, or pocket.

Not anyone thing is to far out from the ordinary but IMO the money isn't enough to put up with it.


----------



## avkid (Jun 16, 2009)

soundman said:


> Not anyone thing is to far out from the ordinary but IMO the money isn't enough to put up with it.


 Some of us just need a longer resume.


----------

